# usr/lib problemes

## nelsooon

Bonjour,

D{sol{, mais mon clavier d{conne je ne sais pas comment le regler en clavier simple FR.

en fait, j'ai fais une install, et je permute entre /usr/lib et /home/lib (home lib, est une vielle /usr/lib de mon ancienne gentoo)

maintenant _a me pose des problemes, j'arrive pas a installer un logiciel donn{ avec une lib, il faut l'autre.

pour lancer le logiciel aussi.

il y'a un moyen de fixer cela ? voir tout suprimer et tout regenerer ou je ne sais quoi

sinon, c'est possible de faire emerge -FuD world, puis recuperer les fichiers telecharges. formater, puis reinstaller gentoo.

car je n'ai pas de connexion at home

merci

----------

## geekounet

Salut !

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Et à quoi ça te sert de garder la /usr/lib de ton ancienne gentoo et de permuter dessus ? Installe simplement tout avec juste le /usr/lib de ta nouvelle Gentoo pis voilà ...

Je vois pas trop ce que tu cherche à faire là ...

----------

## xaviermiller

et faire un chroot dans ton ancienne partition ?

----------

## nelsooon

je prefere tout reformater.

quesiton: puis je telecharger des packages pour les utiliser lors de la prochaine install manuelle ?

je telecharge maintenant avec fetchonly, puis je copie ce qu'il y'a dans /usr/portage/distfiles/* de mon ancienne gentoo, dans ma nouvelle /usr/portage/distfiles/  gentoo.

sa marchera ensuite avec un update world ?

merci

----------

## yoyo

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Salut !
> 
> Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci 

 +1

 *nelsooon wrote:*   

> je telecharge maintenant avec fetchonly, puis je copie ce qu'il y'a dans /usr/portage/distfiles/* de mon ancienne gentoo, dans ma nouvelle /usr/portage/distfiles/ gentoo. 

 A priori oui mais dans ce cas utilise plutôt un "emerge -eF world && emerge -FuND world" (et prévois beaucoup de place sur ta machine).

Je dis "a priori" car cela impose d'avoir strictement les même USEflags, voir le même "portage.profiles".

Enjoy !

----------

## xaviermiller

il y a aussi un script "off-line emerge" dans ce forum ou la partie documentation  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-534560.html

----------

